# What Happened To The Good 'Ol Days?



## Mammath (Jul 21, 2014)

Of about six months ago... 

You know. When you could ask a question about a product and the supplier would/could respond with specifics.

The 'Self Promotion' policies of this forum have turned this place into a 'Ghost Town'. 

As a user of this forum keen to sow, and gather information/techniques from specific suppliers, all I see is 'tumble weeds' blowing past me as I wait unanswered in a forum that used to be a place that I could visit, and my requests would be answered or talked through by suppliers of 'said' product. 

There was a time when suppliers had the freedom to respond, without being accused/penalised for 'Self Promoting'. 

Disappointed with TSF. But if the Mod's goal was to turn this forum into a place of silence, I say job well done...


----------



## jvieira (Jun 10, 2008)

This is actually an interesting one. I do agree there should be rules so suppliers don't abuse their accounts. They should have an informational role, not a selling role.

There are other forums where suppliers do this. They follow the board, they reply and HELP (future, current and past) customers. They give out information and you genuinely feel helped (they have helped me solve a lot of my problems). I just don't see it here and it's a shame as this is the largest information resource for a lot of people.

That might be the main reason I never post on T-Shirtforums anymore.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

A couple of the moderators are particularly pedantic - real sticklers for the rules. It has got to the stage now that you can get pulled up for providing a link to a supplier, for other forum members.
Are they being diligent and good moderators, or are they drunk on perceived 'power'? I wouldn't like to say which it is. 

Thing is, we have to accept it as it is. As a non US member, I work under the assumption that I am a guest in a foreign forum, and that the US approach to rules is more inflexible than a British, Antipodean or European approach would be.

The 'tumble weed' analogy is a good one, and is in danger of coming true. Someone needs to moderate the moderators. If not, we are in danger of getting a forum dominated by a handful of contributors with a massive post count, pontificating to an ever decreasing transient membership. Any one who has used the dreadful 'Serif' forum will know what I am talking about.

That is not to say that I do not want to stay a member, while I have something to say. It is a nice place to be. I have noticed that there is less traffic than there was.


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

PatWibble said:


> A couple of the moderators are particularly pedantic - real sticklers for the rules. It has got to the stage now that you can get pulled up for providing a link to a supplier, for other forum members.
> Are they being diligent and good moderators, or are they drunk on perceived 'power'? I wouldn't like to say which it is.
> 
> Thing is, we have to accept it as it is. As a non US member, I work under the assumption that I am a guest in a foreign forum, and that the US approach to rules is more inflexible than a British, Antipodean or European approach would be.
> ...


 There's a UK forum where you're not allowed to recommend a supplier that doesn't advertise on that forum.


----------



## Zenith DTG (Sep 7, 2015)

Mammath said:


> Of about six months ago...
> 
> You know. When you could ask a question about a product and the supplier would/could respond with specifics.
> 
> ...


Absolutely correct, I am not in fear to tell you that I was reprimanded for a reply in which I mentioned a product we supplied and the post was removed yet whilst many others do the same and no action taken, therefore it would appear some mods are "particularly pedantic - real sticklers for the rules" as PatWibble nicely put it.
Hence I am rather afraid to even answer or offer help to threads anymore - surely this is not why the TS forums were conceived, quite the opposite?


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

I see one post has already been removed from this thread.


----------



## Brian Walker (Jul 28, 2008)

This is why I do not frequent the T-Shirt forums and also why I stopped advertising here.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Damn shame, we used to rock. It all got a little mercenary. Bullies, sharks, and snarky stand off's have put a chill over the place.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

ShirlandDesign said:


> Damn shame, we used to rock. It all got a little mercenary. Bullies, sharks, and snarky stand off's have put a chill over the place.


Very well put.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

I wonder where everyone is at now?!


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Forums that don't allow basic self promotion are dead forums.

These vendors come here to help, but they're not allowed to reap even some basic marketing out of it? Please.

We're all here to make money, but the overwhelming amount of ads and other junk here is why I am not as involved as I used to.

I wish there was a better forum out there but the competition is just as bad.


----------



## jvieira (Jun 10, 2008)

Actually, there are better forums out there where people are allowed to help each other and where vendors are also allowed to market and defend their brand.


----------



## ryanmontgomery (Mar 7, 2014)

I would be interested in other options, particularly uk options!


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

ryanmontgomery said:


> I would be interested in other options, particularly uk options!


Single nation forums are not necessarily the answer.
The UK only has 20% the population of the USA, so by definition there will only be 20% of the membership. Even on a forum this size it can be hard to find an answer to a question. There is the Dye Sub forum, which is good , but it is limited to (mainly) sublimation, and limited by members.

What is needed is for the mods on this forum to lighten up a little, and ask themselves 'does it really matter'. I am not advocating a free for all, and I am sure no one else is.

This was such a great forum - still is. It is just very badly in need of a night out with Divine Brown.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

> This was such a great forum - still is. It is just very badly in need of


The kind of civility that Brit's are known for.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

When manufactures / developers are not allowed to explain product benefits and the science behind the operations..vs competition, whats the point? We live in a competitive world, not every kid is going to make the team! ... Customers/end users come here looking for relevant information on product and its being censored plain and simple. Seekers of "real" educational info, perceived self promo or not -want to know the true facts of processes of how things work and why one may be better than the other! Fact is there are things better than others, and always will be. why censor this? let the suppliers explain the science, let the end user be the judge!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Oooohello everyone! 
I am not sure about self-promotion chase people away from forum or not. I am not the case. I was out for long time for retrieve my health condition. I had to be at total stress free for while.(is it possible? Lol) I am better now in case anyone cares. 
I will visit and post more in moderate way. 
Cheers to NeoFamily! Beers are on me always.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> When you could ask a question about a product and the supplier would/could respond with specifics.


That is still the case. People are still asking questions here today and suppliers are still answering with specifics when appropriate. 

However, sometimes suppliers like to take things too far. Sometimes they think they're "just giving information" when it's actually a pretty clear sales pitch. It seems to happen in the dtg section more than any other section of the forum for some reason 

There are posts that get reported that we check out and realize aren't self promotion at all. Like you said, they are simply replying to a question that was asked. So we don't moderate the post. 

I think a big part of the issue is how much animosity there seems to be between dtg suppliers. Several have bad experiences with each other and think every post by the competition is self promotion and when those posts don't get moderated, they think "if they can post X, why can't I post YZABC?"


----------



## nphektor (Feb 13, 2015)

T shirt forums has been a great resource for me! I would hate to see it wither away.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Rodney,
I missed you at Long Beach ISS show last week. I pushed myself and went there. One of things I remembered when I arrived was your TSF generous party you throw to all TSF members. People have tenancy to forget free and no effort benefits. I try not to be one of them entire life. 
forget received and hate giver's little mistake/ unfit with their thought. Unfortunately we have so many in real life~~~~~. 
You done so well with TSF. I don't have a lot to give ture respect but you are one of them. It makes me sad when I see people give you a griefs while they took so much benefits from your forum TSF. Never Thanks people.
No workers appreciate pay roll because they are way over worth. Hate boss who help fed their family. Lol I am sure we all know endless examples.
Yes, as Mark(tuff AUS guy. Reminds me crocodile Dundee) says I do miss good old times. No matter how many times you sent me notices of self promo. lol X 99999. With countless notices never pushed me away from TSF. My doctor's recommend was. Lol. Frankly, many times my intention wasn't self promo but it turns out that way. Especially while my English has doctoral degree. 
So what are you up to after you sold forum to money make purpose only people. I know you, you are never stay still person. Always have some in your sleeve and cooking something. If you don't mind share tips with me/us 
Cheers to TSF! Beers are on me always.


----------

